# ESP SV B-Music "Bloodbath"



## D-EJ915 (Apr 18, 2007)

(I want one so bad)

http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=52853.topic


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, maybe you have some good taste after all.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 18, 2007)

With the blood bath name, i thought it was one of those lameass guitars with blood spatters that looks like an emo kid's wet dream. 

This actually rules \m/


----------



## Alpo (Apr 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> With the blood bath name, i thought it was one of those lameass guitars with blood spatters that looks like an emo kid's wet dream.
> 
> This actually rules \m/



Yep. I almost didn't click on this thread because of that.

Cool guitar.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 18, 2007)

That's pretty killer!  

I'd certainly go for one.


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 18, 2007)

not bad, ditch the emg's and throw a moser booster switch in there I would be all over that


----------



## playstopause (Apr 18, 2007)

I't be cool to have a full guitar picture... 
Just because it looks good!


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah man!
Spotted these on Shane's site last night.
They're fuckin' beautiful fairplay! One of the nicest SV's i've ever seen i reckon.
Most were pre-ordered but there are a couple still up for grabs i think if anyone's feeling wealthy!
He's ordered some kick-ass Forum Specials from ESP and there's talk of a possible BMF Caparison small run special,possibly with a maple board.
I'll be real tempted to get in on that one,finances providing!








The redSycthe inlays look great when the light catches them;


----------



## clnh5 (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, i usually dont like any "V"s or any of the "V" variations, but i do dig this one, i'm sure they cost a pretty penny though!?


----------



## Carrion (Apr 18, 2007)

That knob placement looks shitty.


----------



## JMad81 (Apr 18, 2007)

That guitar is sick!!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 18, 2007)

Those have got to be the gayest inlays in the world. Is this one of Alexi's guitars? Or was it just some COB fanboy that had this made? Eaither way makes sense as COB fans as well as everyone in the actual band is gay.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 18, 2007)

Justin Bailey said:


> Those have got to be the gayest inlays in the world. Is this one of Alexi's guitars? Or was it just some COB fanboy that had this made? Eaither way makes sense as COB fans as well as everyone in the actual band is gay.



Sounds like you could actually be gay yourself matey 

Yeah,Sycthes are just so gay.You just can't move these days for Sycthe wielding gays.


----------



## Randy (Apr 19, 2007)

Justin Bailey said:


> Those have got to be the gayest inlays in the world. Is this one of Alexi's guitars? Or was it just some COB fanboy that had this made? Eaither way makes sense as COB fans as well as everyone in the actual band is gay.



Wow... that was a little overboard.  


I never liked the scythe inlays in the first place though, lookwise, but the concept of that with the whole COB mascot being the Grim Reaper makes sense... 

I was kinda planning on build one, with a Jackson style headstock to kinda mix the Roope and Alexi RR's... but with the reversed sharktooth inlays.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 19, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> Wow... that was a little overboard.
> 
> 
> I never liked the scythe inlays in the first place though, lookwise, but the concept of that with the whole COB mascot being the Grim Reaper makes sense...
> ...


That might be pretty sick


----------



## T_money419 (Apr 21, 2007)

That looks awesome
In a related stupid question, are Alexi's signature ESPs built with the same body as svs?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 21, 2007)

1st I thought - another RR ripoff... meh

2nd. Nice guitar!!! very


----------



## T_money419 (Apr 21, 2007)

Justin Bailey said:


> Those have got to be the gayest inlays in the world. Is this one of Alexi's guitars? Or was it just some COB fanboy that had this made? Eaither way makes sense as COB fans as well as everyone in the actual band is gay.



Anyone seen the movie American Beauty?



T_money419 said:


> Justin Bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Those have got to be the gayest inlays in the world. Is this one of Alexi's guitars? Or was it just some COB fanboy that had this made? Eaither way makes sense as COB fans as well as everyone in the actual band is gay.QUOTE]
> ...


----------

